# STX 38 Safety switches bypassed.



## Paso (Jul 16, 2014)

On a yellow deck STX 38 I have bypassed one safety switch after another, it has been a yearly thing first the seat switch then the PTO switch, now I read on the Kohler engines 12.5 when there is no spark bypass or un plug the harness going to the coil. Because this motor has a magneto it will start. Well this time I unplugged the harness and voila it started. Engine runs fine moves and shifts great. 
Now another previous problem surfaced with that harness unplugged. The deck won't engage with the motor running it shuts off the ignition.

Well that problem was fixed after disconnecting and sticking a cotter pin in the terminal on the PTO switch ran perfect for 2 years that was 2 years ago.
I'd like to get this POS back to the basics start the engine engage the deck and cut the grass. bypass them all.

I now have to again figure out what safety switch, I need to reconnect so everything works when I want it to.

I hot wired the clutch engagement now..... back to a no spark situation.

Went to restart after modification of the bypass and it wouldn't start. 
I may need to make my own wire harness. what a Pain..... why because some idiot didn't realize the motor on his mower might hurt him if he wasn't carefull.

Well thanks for allowing me to vent


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

Paso, wouldn't the problem eventually go away if we stopped trying to make things idiot-proof? Warning labels on bleach bottles? Are you serious? Neutral safety switches on automobiles, I can see having those. 
Be honest, seriously. The safety switches and warning labels aren't really there to protect the users. They are there to protect the manufacturers from the user's attorneys.


----------



## Paso (Jul 16, 2014)

Does any one know if you can operate the electric clutch by simply running a power wire to the clutch and operate it completely independent of all the safety switches.
It appears they have the safety's cross to each other so that when one is bypassed the other won't work whether it is bypassed or not.


----------



## Paso (Jul 16, 2014)

Well i'm back to more modifications. Today I Took the carb off to clean it. 
I will remove the fuel shut off solenoid on the bottom off the float bowl.
It appears the only thing it does is when there is no 12 volt power to the bottom of the carb the plunger pushes out and stops the flow of fuel.
Now when I turn the motor over with the starter the magneto sparks the plug gap like crazy.
With the fuel solenoid gone fuel will be at the carb all the time.
I intend to just turn the fuel off and let the engine run out of fuel which is a bonus in itself with todays crappy fuel, no more fuel sitting in carb.
All I have to do now is get the electric deck clutch to engage, to get the deck turning on some sort of switch hopefully the original switch.
I will be ready for this years grass growth.
I thought I would update this 20 month old thread as it's been a long battle.


----------

